# dont + nombre/ article défini ou indéfini  (= parmi lesquels)



## psycoangel

Bonjour à tous, avant de vous mettre le contexte de la question j'aimerais vous présenter mes félicitations pour être si utiles à ceux comme moi ayant fréquément des doutes...merci.
Bon, voici le texte dont le "dont" je ne sais pas comment le traduire:

"Son septième album en carrière a vendu plus de deux millions de disques dans l'ensemble de la francophonie (*dont* un million de _Mieux qu'ici-bas)"_

J'ai supposé (en utilisant la logique) qu'en espagnol la traduction pourrait être celle-ci mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé dans aucun dictionnaire ce sens du mot...:

"Su séptimo álbum de su carrera vendió más de de dos millones de copias en territorio francófono (*frente al* millón de _Mieux qu'ici-bas_)"

Merci d'avance

PD: Si j'ai commis des erreus grammaticaux, je vous prie de me corriger...


----------



## totor

por lo general, en frases similares significa:
un millón *de los cuales*. pero no sé si _mieux qu'ici bas_ es un álbum diferente del séptimo.

si la frase fuera *il a vu cinq voitures, dont trois étaient ford*, no me cabría la menor duda de que la traducción sería:

*vio cinco autos, tres de los cuales eran ford*, pero no sé en este caso.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

psycoangel said:


> Bonjour à tous, avant de vous mettre le contexte de la question j'aimerais vous présenter mes félicitations pour être si utiles à ceux qui comme moi ayant fréquément fréquemment des doutes... merci.
> Bon, voici le texte dont le "dont" je ne sais pas comment le traduire: Voici le texte dont je ne sais pas traduire le "dont":
> 
> "Son septième album en carrière a vendu plus de deux millions de disques dans l'ensemble de la francophonie (*dont* un million de _Mieux qu'ici-bas)"_
> 
> J'ai supposé (en utilisant la logique) qu'en espagnol la traduction pourrait être celle-ci mais comme je n'ai pas trouvé dans aucun dictionnaire ce sens du mot...:
> 
> "Su séptimo álbum de su carrera vendió más de de dos millones de copias en territorio francófono (*frente al* millón de _Mieux qu'ici-bas_)"
> 
> Merci d'avance
> 
> PD: Si j'ai commis des erreurs grammaticaux grammaticales, je vous prie de me corriger...


 
Buenas noches Psicoangel, bonne nuit et bienvenue sur ce forum,

_De los cuales_: tiene razón Totor.

Gracias por tus felicitaciones. Tu francés es más que bueno por tu edad  .

Au revoir, hasta luego.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Hola,
no veo que en esta frase el dont se pueda traducir ni como "cuyo" ni como "de la que"... A ver si alguno de vosotros me puede orientar:
" Les uns transportaient (...); les autres consolidaient (...); d'autres encore entraient et sortaient de l'eglise, *dont *quelques-uns qui travaillaient dans une vaste maison, la mieux éclairé de toutes, située au pied du clocher". 

Os pongo mi traducción, aunque creo que no está bien la sintaxis del dont:

Unos transportaban (...); otros reforzaban (...); otros todavía entraban y salían de la iglesia, *en la que* algunos que trabajaban en una gran casa, la mejor iluminada de todas, situada al pie del campanario.

¡Gracias por lo que podáis decirme!


----------



## josepbadalona

hola, 
entre los cuales algunos trabajaban....
el "dont" se refiere a una parte de un grupo de hombres


----------



## DearPrudence

Hola;

Mi español no es muy bueño pero aquí, "*dont*" significa "*quelques-uns de ces personnes*" : una parte de la gente que entraba y salía de la iglesia trabaja en una gran casa ....
Pero no sé cual sería la traducción en español
*algunos de ellos trabajan ?*

Otro ejemplo (tonto):
*Il y avait 24 personnes, dont la moitié était des enfants.*
*Había 24 personas y la mitad era niños.*

Por favor, corregidme, me gustaría mejorar mi español  

Espera mejores ideas.


edit: gracias por la corrección aunque estoy segura que hay otros errores, como la traducción de mi ejemplo.


----------



## Vanesa Yo

Pues muchas gracias a los dos, ¡ya lo entiendo todo!
Un beso
PD: DearPrudence, no te preocupes que tu español es perfecto (salvo en "corrigidme" que es "corregidme").


----------



## josepbadalona

dont français a plusieurs sens et par coséquent plusieurs tradctions
1) il est complément de nom
les feuilles de l'arbre => l'arbre dont les feuilles
el árbol cuyas hojas (cuyo + accord)
2) il est complément de verbe
le garçon dont je t'ai parlé = je t'ai parle de qui ? de ce graçon
= del cual (de la cual de los cuales de las cuales)
el chico del cual te he hablado
on peut dire aussi de quien ou de quienes
3) dont = une partie de = c'est l'exemple ci-dessus
4) pour ton ex, c'est bien la moitié des 24 personnes mais on ne peut pas dire que la moitié "appartient" aux personnes comme les feuilles appartiennent à l'arbre
là je dirais la mitad de ellos (la moitié d'entre eux) ou comme toi, la mitad qui suffit amplement au sens
et 
eran niños, accord du verbe avec niños
mais je fais ça "au feeeling"


----------



## Ben-J

hola,

quiero saber como traducir "dont" en español en este contexto:
.
"9000 employés dont 1500 en recherche et développement".

Pensaba a  traducirlo así: "9000 empleados de los que son en Investigación y Desarollo"

Gracias


----------



## Andikona

Creo que estaría bien que completaras la frase o la idea, yo creo que serái
"9000 empleados de los cuales 1500 forman parte (del departamento de) / están en (el departamento de) Investigación y Desarrollo.
Hasta pronto


----------



## totor

Suena mejor invertido: *9.000 empleados, 1.500 de los cuales*…


----------



## Crespo

*Buenas tardes a todos, yo lo traduciría de la siguiente manera:*

*"9000 employés dont 1500 en recherche et developpement"* 

"9*.*000 empleos de los cuales 1*.*500 son de investigación y desarrollo"


----------



## Inaxio L

Me decanto por la solución de totor.


----------



## Nounou

Saludos!! Tengo problemas con la traducción de esta expresión:
"elles sont délimitées par trois murs dont seul le parement extérieur est appareillé"
Traducción posible: "están delimitadas por tres muros de los que únicamente (en los que únicamente?) el paramento exterior está aparejado"
La verdad, suena mal en los dos casos.
¿Una ayudita? Merci!!


----------



## Lohengrin

A mí no me suena mal con la preposición _en_. Creo que es lo correcto en este caso, pues _de los que_ significaría que pasa algo con los muros o las paredes mismas, mientras que luego se habla tan sólo de su paramento exterior, de ahí la dificultad en castellano. 
Quizá también: 
..._cuyo paramento exterior es lo único que/la única parte que_... etc. 

Un poco .


----------



## poupounette

Nounou said:


> Saludos!! Tengo problemas con la traducción de esta expresión:
> "elles sont délimitées par trois murs dont seul le parement extérieur est appareillé"
> Traducción posible: "están delimitadas por tres muros/paredes de los/las cuales únicamente (en los que únicamente?) el paramento exterior está aparejado"
> La verdad, suena mal en los dos casos.
> ¿Una ayudita? Merci!!



Para mí "en los cuales" es incorrecto


----------



## grandluc

que pensez vous de "entre los que"?


----------



## yserien

Yo traduzco siempre "dont" :de los cuales, del cual. de la cual.....


----------



## Nounou

La propuesta de Lohengrin parece bastante acertada, pues en efecto después sólo se trata de una parte de los muros y no de todos ellos. 
La frase podría quedar así:
"están delimitadas por tres muros cuyo paramento exterior es la única parte que está aparejada"
¿Qué pensais?
Y muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!!


----------



## poupounette

Nounou said:


> La propuesta de Lohengrin parece bastante acertada, pues en efecto después sólo se trata de una parte de los muros y no de todos ellos.
> La frase podría quedar así:
> "están delimitadas por tres muros cuyo paramento exterior es la única parte que está aparejada"
> ¿Qué pensais?
> Y muchas gracias por la ayuda!!!!



De esta forma yo entiendo que el parámetro exterior de cada muro o pared es la única parte que está aparejada. Si ese es el sentido, la frase es correcta


----------



## Lusi

¡Hola! 
Por fa cómo podría traducir correctamente la frase siguiente?? debo usar cuyo o no??...dont les plus courantes son (les méthodes)
Muchas gracias por ayudarme...

lusí

la frase entera es: les méthodes K comportent 7 modèles dont les plus courants sont:


----------



## Paquita

En tu contexto: entre los cuales, de los cuales 
Van a enumerar unos de los 7 modelos, los más corrientes, no todos


----------



## Lusi

Gracias Paquit& por tu ayuda...


----------



## Willa34

Bonjour,

Je cherche à traduire le "dont" dans l'expression suivante :

"Matières sèches 20%, dont glucides, lipides etc..."

Il s'agit d'un texte sur la composition d'un produit biologique.

Peut-on dire "incluso glúcidos"?? Est-ce autre chose?

Merci


----------



## GURB

Hola
Vu le contexte pas incluso= _même_ mais *incluyendo*.


----------



## Willa34

Ok merci. Cela donnerait donc "incluyendo glúcidos..."?

Merci


----------



## GURB

Oui, c'est bien çà.


----------



## smouth

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal avec une certaine utilisation de "dont", j'aimerais donc vérifier si je peut traduire : "... trois organisations d'extrême droite, dont la Phalange", par "tres organizaciones de ultra derecha, una de ellas la Falange".

Est-ce que ca pourrait marcher avec "3 organizacioens de ultra derecha, entre cuales la Falange"?

D'une autre façon?


Merci!


----------



## swift

Hola:

Entre *las* cuales.


----------



## galizano

Dont+nom ou pronom au sens de "parmi lesquel(le)s" se traduit par "entre los (las) cuales". A toi de jouer. 

Una de ellas/una de las cuales = dont une. Proposition donc différente.


----------



## swift

Ou : *entre ellas*.


----------



## krissysim

Bonjour,
 J'ai quelques difficultés avec l'expression de "dont" en espagnol.
Qu'en est-il dans la phrase suivante : il y avait beaucoup de gens dont beaucoup d'enfants. J'avais pensé à "entre ellos", mais "gente" est singulier en espagnol, alors?
Merci de votre aide
Cordiales saludos
Chris


----------



## blackcat19

Hola:

Me gustaría saber si esta traducción está bien hecha sobre todo la parte en negrita, ya que nunca había visto un indefinido al lado del relativo _dont. 


_En septembre, le ministre de l'éducation avait annoncé ces recrutements qui permettent de compenser les départs à la retraite et de créer 8 781 postes en équivalent temps plein. Un recrutement qui se fera *en deux temps*,* dont un concours exceptionnel au printemps.*

En septiembre, el ministro de educación había anunciado estas contrataciones que permitirían compensar  las jubilaciones y crear 8.781 puestos equivalentes a jornada completa. Una contratación que se hará *en dos* *fases*, *cada una con una oposición excepcional en primavera. 
*
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## swift

No, no está bien.  Aquí 'dont un' significa 'de los cuales uno es'.


----------



## GURB

...en dos fases,* siendo una de ellas* una oposición...


----------



## Muiraquita

Había 24 personas, y la mitad eran niños.

estoy segura de que hay otros errores.

Saludos!


----------

